# New Hampshire Pictures



## Rich Decker (Jun 12, 2006)

Here are some pic's from this past weekend's BBQ contest at the Bud plant in Merrimack  NH. It was a wet, cold weekend.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... 4799110108


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Rich.. nice pics.. turn in boxes are great, as usual.. hope all is well  with you and the crew..


----------

